# Penn Captiva :(



## kosta (Jan 18, 2006)

Last aug/sept, I purchased a penn cv 6000. It was the first Penn I have ever purchased, and I expected it to last. I am very disapointed that it is malfunctioning already! I don't know the right term to describe the malfunction, but the gear no longer locks. Unlike most spinning reels I have owned, this reel does not have a switch to engage or disengage this function. Can anyone suggest a repair for this? Has anyone else heard about or experienced problems with the captiva series?


----------



## Smashed (Jul 1, 2005)

The Captiva isn't very representative of Penn's reels. At $49.99-$69.99 it may have seemed like a deal, but they are pieces of junk, the first products of Penn's move to Chinese manufacturing. I've taken one apart (due to the same anti-reverse problem you had) and many of its 11 ball bearings are placed in locations with _no moving parts_, meaning they just shoved in bearings wherever they could cram them to inflate the ball-bearing count. 

My advice is if you go with Penn, buy a Spinfisher. If not, go with a Shimano or Daiwa, you'll be a lot more satisfied.

BTW, I've been hearing from a lot of tackle vendor reps lately that Penn could be in financial trouble, and the move to China was a sign of that.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Smashed said:


> The Captiva isn't very representative of Penn's reels. At $49.99-$69.99 it may have seemed like a deal, but they are pieces of junk, the first products of Penn's move to Chinese manufacturing. I've taken one apart (due to the same anti-reverse problem you had) and many of its 11 ball bearings are placed in locations with _no moving parts_, meaning they just shoved in bearings wherever they could cram them to inflate the ball-bearing count.
> 
> My advice is if you go with Penn, buy a Spinfisher. If not, go with a Shimano or Daiwa, you'll be a lot more satisfied.
> 
> BTW, I've been hearing from a lot of tackle vendor reps lately that Penn could be in financial trouble, and the move to China was a sign of that.


well ya didnt tell him how to fix it... long post no answer... if you remove the bail housing thing, you'll see your anti-reverse bearing or whatnot, on the side of it is a little white plastic thing wiht a hole in it that sticks out, there will be a small spring adjacent to it with a 90degree angle.. the spring needs to be connected again to the white plastic thing. there you go


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

I've had my CV4000 and 5000 for about 2yrs. now. They have horsed in a few slobs, gotten beat up, and soaked on the yak... and they're still in good shape. They don't cast bad at all, and I never had any bail issues or slack antireverse that I dealt with in my SS series Penns. They don't have the smoothest drags, but you get what you pay for. 

If I were looking for a top notch spinning reel, it wouldn't be a Penn. :--|


----------



## kosta (Jan 18, 2006)

I hooked the small spring back into the hole in the white plastic. It now locks SOMETIMES.... but often misses. i opened it back up just to make sure it didnt pop out again, but it was still connected. Thanks anyway NTKG.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Captiva*

I have three. 1 4000 and 2 5000, bait runners and I have had no problems what so ever.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Can you say CRAPTIVA's They are made in china and are garbage. The only penns that last are the gold and blacks and The internationals.. They are disposable reels.. JAM


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

Bought a "Craptiva" baitrunner when they first came out ~ 2-3yrs ago, first Penn spinner I had bought in years (impulse purchase/weak moment) because Daiwa makes the best spinning reels. So on second trip reel starts showing its poor machining/quality with bail and handle malfunctions. Returned it for another which was marginally better, then just gave it away to get rid of it (guess it was better then nothing for him)  

Back to buying Daiwa spinners since: Emblem X 5500A, Emblem Pro 4500, Emcast 4500, Laguna 4000, Capricorn A 4500, Regal Z 2500C, to name a few  

Go fish what works for you  

`bucket


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

*Penn*

Was told by my tackel shop that Penn is moving all reel manufacturing to China... :--| 
They just can't compete unless they do...:--| 
Hope to keep in in USA but ... This is a world economy...


----------



## pier-legend (Jan 14, 2004)

..feel kind of guilty about Capitiva's...I AM A PENN REEL fisherman...BUT...
..I bought 3- $50.00 Capativa's ...AND GAVE THEM AWAY AS GIFTS!!!....
..the fellows I gave them too have had NO PROBLEMS with them...but they just bait fish for mullet and spots and plug a little...
..in fact one fellow I gave one too..went and bought 2 more!!!
...I use "OLD" 430'S....550'S...850'S....my NEW PENNS are SLAMMERS...
..I got burnt on Diawa's sooo long ago that I won't give them a chance now...(its just me)..


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

With the closing of the Hegins PA plant last May, (where the Spinfisher line was made), no Penn spinning reels are made here. In fact, the only reels made in the USA are Big Game Internationals.


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

I have always been a Penn man I own 2 550ss a 450ss a 650ss and have had no problems with them what so ever. I just hose them off after a trip and them about once a month I take them apart and relube them perfect everytime. Now if I happen to dip them in the drink and I have done this on occasion when wading I take it apart and relube it that evening. 

I also have a penn mag 525 and although I cannot give a report as to the logevity of it as I just threw mine for the first time yesterday I will say one word for its casting SWEETTTTTTTT
OK one more word as for its retreive SWEEEEEET

I also own a Penn Captiva and I know they are the low end of the Penn reels. But I really like the look and feel of it especially the handle. I have used it several times throwing jigs and gotchas and have had no problems with it. Maybe I just have been lucky with mine but I do take care of them best I can and really beleive that you should always rinse them off with fresh water ASAP after fishing in saltwater and do some maintenece on them regularly i.e. clean and lube. This goes for all reels regardless of the manufacturer. I have found a web site where I can pick up Penn reel parts at a good price so if a bearing or gear looks to be going bad I just replace it. 

As for my rods especiall my custome I always rinse them and dry them ASAP them wipe the eyes down with some wd40. So far so good no rust or corrision.

Been doing this all my life I still own a mitchel garcisl 300 I got as a B-Day gift when I was 10 and used it salmon fishing in Alaska. This is the original Mitchel 300 all metal parts and housing no plastic here and although it is only a 5/10 cosmetically (remember I was 10 when I got it and it is over 30 yrs old) it is a 9/10 mechanically. Yes it has been gutted and replaced (with original metal type parts) several times but damn it still sound. 

I have found that if you call most reel makers or rods too and tell them you have a 20 yr pld rod/reel and need replacement parts and tell them it is the best rod/reel you have every owned hell they will give you the parts for free. Did that with the Mitchel 300 twice and I had one of those Diawia rods that break down into 5 pieces and fit in a little box with spinning reel. My son broke a section of rod on two occassions (it is over 18 yrs old) Called diawa and they not only sent me the piece I broke (cost me 5.99) they sent me all 5 pieces. Now I have a couple of spares LOL I take that rod/reel all over the world when I travel and it has caught a lot of fish.

Good Luck with your Penns guys and hell if you have any of the 550ss 650ss 750ss or any of the SS series that you dont want drop me a PM see if we can work something out cash or trade 

Remember I do make custom lures flounder rigs and bucktails.

Ken


----------

